# Do your real friends know you play AC?



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

This is a poll to find out if your real friends know you play AC. Some people find it too embarrassing to tell other people, so I am wondering if this is the case with you?

Discuss if you'd wish in the thread, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrong place.

_Needs to need moved to General AC Discussion._


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont play. xD


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Wrong place.
> 
> _Needs to need moved to General AC Discussion._


Okay whatever, just carry on until a mod picks it up.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 4, 2010)

well my friend and i both played a game we didn't want tell each other about,but we promised we wouldn't laugh/make fun of it,so he said harvest moon and i said ac and we got it over with,but now we don't care wat other ppl think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

No. Plus, I stopped playing a long time ago. So it doesn't matter.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Why would it be embarrassing? >_>


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> No. Plus, I stopped playing a long time ago. So it doesn't matter.


Brownie points for a useful comment.


@Tye: Most people think AC is babyish, you know, the people who think playing and watching games/movies 6 years above their age is hardcore laddish.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why would it be embarrassing? >_>


That is what I was going to say, if a friend makes fun of you how you look, the gender you like or whatever there not really your friends at all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's when you tell them they're wrong. >_>


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the time friends are nicest when it's just like one on one chat, but the problems arise(so I hear, after all, I'm not embarrasses) when they are trying to show off in a group of friends.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why would it be embarrassing? >_>


"LAWLS U PLAYZ WII. IT BABY CONSOLE, WE PLAY MEN GAEMZ. WE WERE TOLD YOU WERE MAN, GUESS NOT BABY." /stereotypical elitist gamer comment


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^adding on to this.

"AWW WUT A LIL BAEBY PLAYING WII-PLAY ARDCOR CONCOLES LIKE XBOX COZ ITS A CHEAP ALTERNATIV FOR CHAVS WHO CANT AFFORD PS3S"



Notes: This is by no means meant to offend people with Xbox's, it is to demonstrate why some people actually get them.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you don't make people like that your friends. =p


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read a post I posted about 4 before about the psychological side of peer pressure.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(IMO ppl so im not saying this is true)i think xbox 360's and ps3's just really suck bad,at least wii has a wide variety of games,like almost all 360/ps3 games are hardcore.i hate hardcore games,they are really repeatitive.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then don't fall to peer pressure. It can be hard, but's it's possible.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 4, 2010)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> _Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


PS3 and XBOX have amazing graphics, and that's something nobody can argue about.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Graphics aren't everything. :B


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*changes spelling of peer* 

Yeah, but some people are so desperate not to look like an ass at school or whatever, they just go along with it.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> _Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


Thanks Miranda.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_______e

Wii fanboy, ew ew


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't get me started on the "Wide Variety of Wii Games". (By the way, Wii isn't likely to get very many more M games, the sales are clearly lacking.) Plus, I think you're not really looking hard if you think all 360... I'll give you 360, but there are different PS3 games I wouldn't consider hardcore plus the multiplatform games that aren't hardcore-ish. The definition of hardcore varies too, since a game can be both depending on the person.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 4, 2010)

Only like two or three know, but I really don't care if they do.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I was telling Mr. Wii Fanboy over here something he can't argue about.

Anyway, there's nothing wrong with HC games, they make you feel HC... >_<


----------



## Micah (Jan 4, 2010)

Back when I played AC they knew about it. I got several of my friends to buy it, too.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Back when I played AC they knew about it. I got several of my friends to buy it, too.


Hmm, impressive.


----------



## Micah (Jan 4, 2010)

The number of M games does not make a console. The quality of the games does, which Wii is lacking right now.

Sure it has some good games (Fire Emblem, Super Paper Mario, Galaxy, NSMBWii, Metroid, TP) but it has a crapload of terrible games, too.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 4, 2010)

Only my biffles know.
:3


----------



## Ryusaki (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't play anymore but around a year ago,yes.


----------



## Fishchan (Jan 4, 2010)

Why would I be emberassed? Okay if I was 70 years old, but that's not the case.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jan 4, 2010)

My friends know that I play AC and it doesn't bug them much.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, they know. But they don't play..  Anyways I don't understand the reason why I SHOULDN'T tell them.


----------



## muffun (Jan 4, 2010)

Not anymore, but I did. It was nice while it lasted I suppose.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jan 4, 2010)

yes, I have three of them!


----------



## djman900 (Jan 4, 2010)

Not at all embarrssed, Just none of my friends had it


----------



## m12 (Jan 4, 2010)

I ask people I meet if they like it. All of my friends know I play it obsessively, and they were curious to know why, so they bought it. They play it regularly. It makes me feel good to know that I gave somebody a new subject to kill time with. *That's why I wear one, too.*


----------

